
Fixing photosynthesis by engineering it to recycle a toxic mistake - Symmetry
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/re-engineering-photosynthesis-gives-plants-a-40-growth-boost/
======
Symmetry
This is frankly an amazing advance. But it does make me worried about how easy
other, less beneficial, bio engineering might be.

